# I got the clippers out.



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Finally decided to cut Penny down. :crying: her coat was so beautiful but I think with new adult coat coming in she was matting too easily, not fun for her or me. Here she is
















sorry just iphone pics


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I need more, more, more & close up photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It looks like a 10 to me! I have an appt. to cut down Kitzi & Lisi soon! I need to see the ticks.
She is adorable & you did a great job. But don't take my word, as I can't really see! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

:chili:I LOVE IT!!! I LOVE IT!!! She looks so adorable :aktion033: It almost the same cut I did for Cassidy but I cut the ears shorter,,,,, Great JOB you did that


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

PS: that shoe is what size? bigger than Penny. Is it a Penny Loafer?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I need more, more, more & close up photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It looks like a 10 to me! I have an appt. to cut down Kitzi & Lisi soon! I need to see the ticks.
> She is adorable & you did a great job. But don't take my word, as I can't really see! :HistericalSmiley:


 I will get right on that :HistericalSmiley: I just used the 5F clippers on her body, it isn't done that well as she was really scared of them.  so I had to hand scissor her legs and some of her body, and I am noooo groomer, getting better with time though. 



LexiMom said:


> :chili:I LOVE IT!!! I LOVE IT!!! She looks so adorable :aktion033: It almost the same cut I did for Cassidy but I cut the ears shorter,,,,, Great JOB you did that


 Cassidy is adorable with his short ears, suits him. I didn't cut the head at all, just the body and legs. 



edelweiss said:


> PS: that shoe is what size? bigger than Penny. Is it a Penny Loafer?


 Hehe.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> PS: that shoe is what size? bigger than Penny. Is it a Penny Loafer?


LOL :HistericalSmiley:


Penny looks soooooooooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

She is gorgeous:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wasn't referring to size of clipper w/10 but this::good post - perfect:good post - perfect
meaning you get the highest possible points for your clip job!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I swear I *gasped* when I saw her, she literally took my breath away. OMG she is so so so so beautiful. You do a fantastic job with her...to KEEP her as stunningly gorgeous as she naturally is.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow....she looks beautiful! Great job!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maureen -- she looks adorable. You did a great job. :aktion033::aktion033:

Penny is adorable with or without her longer coat. :wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Penny looks beautiful! That's the cut I have Bailey in. It's much easier to take care of.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I just saw her pic over on FB.....Penny is gorgeous!!!! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great job, she looks fantastic:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job. I know I cried while I clipped mine down too,but they seem so much happier w/o all that fur and I know they're thrilled with less bathies.....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Penny looks beautiful! I wish I could get the nerve to try trimming the dogs myself.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maureen, I can't imagine Penny looking more beautiful than she does in those pictures! Great job!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe that's Penny! She is drop-dead gorgeous!:wub::wub: I love the cut!! :chili::chili:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Penny is gorgeous! :wub: I just love her new cut, and to think that you did it, congrats! I could never do that...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone :biggrin: I am still getting used to it, but she seems pretty happy about it, she looks sooooooo teeny, it certainly will be a lot easier though, and she can wear clothes now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maureen - you did an awesome job. :chili::chili: Really looks professional and Penny is gorgeous in the new cut (as she was before). Love, love, love it. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Maureen!
What a beautiful job you did! :aktion033:
Penny looks amazing!
Now can you please come trim mine? :biggrin:
How did you get so skilled at it?
Did you used to give your Bichon haircuts, too?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks absolutely gorgeous! Love the cut!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

WOW! I am impressed. She looks sooooo beautiful. I love that hair cut. What a doll she is!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh well, I think that she looks perfectly pretty :wub2:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm impressed, Maureen! You really did a fantastic job on Penny! 

Love her new hairdo! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Canada said:


> Oh my goodness, Maureen!
> What a beautiful job you did! :aktion033:
> Penny looks amazing!
> Now can you please come trim mine? :biggrin:
> ...


:blush: thank you! no never trimmed my Bichon. She went to the groomers every 6 weeks like clockwork. I found the curly coat hard to brush and handle myself. I am not that skilled LOL. I would like to watch a groomer work on a maltese to get more help with legs etc. but I am decently happy with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all :biggrin: I think if a groomer looked at her they would be shaking their heads LOL but it is fine for me.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love it!!!! Mercedes has the same cut.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Such a gorgeous girl. So petite.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Penny looks fantastic! What a great job you did Maureen. Wow, I'm so impressed. She sure is a beautiful little girl.:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous..........she looks perfect!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi just recently got back on so I had to see what you meant by Penny's shorter body.

I LOVE LOVE her look right now with her short body and longer beard and face! She is stunning!!!!!




silverhaven said:


> Finally decided to cut Penny down. :crying: her coat was so beautiful but I think with new adult coat coming in she was matting too easily, not fun for her or me. Here she is
> 
> View attachment 101476
> 
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Hi just recently got back on so I had to see what you meant by Penny's shorter body.
> 
> I LOVE LOVE her look right now with her short body and longer beard and face! She is stunning!!!!!


Hah! yes I have kept the cut just like that.  occasional slight trim for ears and hair for the ends. mmm maybe I should keep it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Penny is wearing my absolute favorite look for a Maltese, but I can't manage the long beard/face with my girls as they play so rough and they sometimes DUNK their face into the water during play and make a wet mess all over!

I may give one of my girls an try at growing the entire face out again -- it's my FAV!!! She is lovely!




silverhaven said:


> Hah! yes I have kept the cut just like that.  occasional slight trim for ears and hair for the ends. mmm maybe I should keep it.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is beyond beautiful !!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Penny is wearing my absolute favorite look for a Maltese, but I can't manage the long beard/face with my girls as they play so rough and they sometimes DUNK their face into the water during play and make a wet mess all over!
> 
> I may give one of my girls an try at growing the entire face out again -- it's my FAV!!! She is lovely!


Penny is quite clean really. Even at dinner she is so delicate that she doesn't get that messy. Lola on the other hand........lol I have to put her sweater on just up over her face to curtail the mess.  think I may leave it a bit longer as is, I may be sad if I cut it and don't do a good job.

Oh and I only use the Bayou Bowl for water.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fee said:


> She is beyond beautiful !!!


 Thank you  I adore my little funny girl.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, you did a great job! (btw, can she fit in that slipper? it looks like she could lol)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks so tiny ! Great job,I cried when I clipped mine down but it;s so much easier and they seem happy to be free of all that hair and they play so much more now. Bath day is a breeze now. All five can be done in one day! It used to take two long days or three shorter days...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Maglily said:


> wow, you did a great job! (btw, can she fit in that slipper? it looks like she could lol)


 Thanks, this was a while back now  she probably could still fit in the slipper lol, she is a little squirt. 



michellerobison said:


> She looks so tiny ! Great job,I cried when I clipped mine down but it;s so much easier and they seem happy to be free of all that hair and they play so much more now. Bath day is a breeze now. All five can be done in one day! It used to take two long days or three shorter days...


Thanks Michelle, this thread is 2 years old, she had had this cut now this long  Must post some recent shots before long  I am bad...:blush: I can't imagine looking after the long coat now, although Lolas is a long as it has been for years now.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunning!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a wonderful job! She looks beautiful!


----------

